
What designing software for product teams taught us about collaboration - udara
https://medium.com/clew/what-designing-software-for-product-teams-taught-us-about-building-great-teams-87107fbda509
======
Alex63
Maybe I'm missing something, but if you only talk to "A*" teams, aren't you
running the risk of confirmation bias? Maybe there are groups/companies out
there doing the things you recommend, but not succeeding. Did you look for any
of those?

~~~
udara
Not saying it's definitive. It's just what we learned from a bunch of product
teams that owned a single product or scoped our feature-set. Thanks for
bringing up the point though, I made it clearer on the post.

